

Gen X Was Right: Reality Really Does Bite - pcurve
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-10/millennials-think-they-have-it-bad-generation-x-has-it-worse

======
Nadya
This is maybe the 5th or 6th GenX vs Boomers vs Millenials,
entitlement/economy/future/past/politics thread that I've seen today.

It's a little weird how the same story is being pushed by several publishers
on the same date by different authors. It's almost as if they are trying to
form a media narrative or something. But I can't see the bigger picture to see
what purpose this would serve.

On a side note:

Does it make me a GenX'er if I'm fed up with the widespread problem of
stereotyping an entire generation? If I'm not fitting the stereotype is there
something wrong with me? Should I be worrying if I don't fit in with my
generation? Oh god, I should be shouldn't I? ;)

